# Best avenue to sell a Pathway Cognito



## Charlie97L (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey guys, I run a sound and light production company, and we've been using a Cognito for lighting control. Our needs have changed, and we're moving down to a Jands Stage CL.

What would be the best place/avenue to sell my console?

Thanks!


----------



## Amiers (Oct 30, 2015)

Usedlighting.com


----------



## Charlie97L (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

